# combien de ram sur ibook



## lexspidey (12 Janvier 2005)

salut tout le monde,

 je vien de commander mon ibook, mais j'hésite dois je lui rajouter une 512 ou carrement 1GO. j'aimerai votre avis et vos expérience perso.

 (désolé si un post existai déja j'ai pas vu )

 merci


----------



## lexspidey (12 Janvier 2005)

j'ai oublier de préciser c'est un 12', et l'utilisation : photo, web, texte, un peu de video, et garageband (beaucoup).


----------



## fpoil (12 Janvier 2005)

512 en plus des 256 installées c'est déja pas mal (bon je ne fais de montage video ni de photoshop), maintenant si tu as les moyens, plus il y en a mieux c'est


----------



## duracel (12 Janvier 2005)

lexspidey a dit:
			
		

> j'ai oublier de préciser c'est un 12', et l'utilisation : photo, web, texte, un peu de video, et garageband (beaucoup).



J'utilise garageband sur mon ibook, avec 768 de ram, et ça tourne bien.
Maintenant, si tu as les moyens financiers pour mettre une barrette de 1 go, fais le, mais je ne suis pas sûr que tu y gagneras beaucoup, si  tu fais tourner garage tout seul. 
Si en même temps tu es sur internet, tu envoies tes mails, tu fais des retouches photos, alors tu auras besoin de la barrette de d'un go.


----------



## GraiggyMac (12 Janvier 2005)

Hey,

j'ai achete le mien y'a 15 jours et j'ai hesite a mettre  1Go de plus  directement en l'achetant ...
j'ai fait un tour des sites et j'ai vu que la barrette certifie apple chez Macway etait a environ 300¤ alors que l'option 1Go sur Apple Store est quand meme a 600¤ .. une certaine difference quand meme
bon j'avoue que je viens de recevoir ma barrette et qu'elle ne fonctionne pas (mais c'est peut etre de ma faute)  donc c'est vrai que si l'argent n'est pas un probleme prend la chez Apple au moins c'est eux qui la monte .. sinon tu peux essayer comme moi .. y'a pas de raison que ca ne marche y'a plein de gens qui rajoute eux meme leurs barrettes 

Graig


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

Rajouté 512 Mo c'est suffisant, mais bon quand on peut se permettre de rajouter 1 Go, alors pourquoi s'en priver.


----------



## RSD (12 Janvier 2005)

Je me suis pas mal renseigner à ce sujet la semaine dernière, car je compte acheter très prochainement un Ibook.
 Pour résumer tout les conseils que j'ai eu :

 - Il ne sert à rien d'acheter de la Ram APPLE, elle est bien trop cher, dirige toi chez des marque tel que Corsair, Kingston ou Crucial (dispo' chez LDLC RDC...).
 - L'installation est apparement très facile et tout est indiquer sur le manuel livré avec le book, l'installation ne fait pas sauter la garantie.
 - Personnellement je pense prendre 512 (98¤) plûtôt que 1Go (280¤) à cause du prix... Et pourquoi pas 2*512...? (-de 200¤).

 Voilà tout, moi je me tate encore à attendre Tiger encore, qu'est ce qui t'as motivé personnellement à ne pas attendre la Mah de l'OS...?

 ++


----------



## GraiggyMac (12 Janvier 2005)

Hey,

pour moi j'avais un besoin urgent de me remettre a la musique .. et GarageBand m'a bien plus a l'Apple Expo de Paris, je me voyais pas replonger dans des logiciels comme Samplitude ou ProTools ... 
Pour la sortie de Tiger, d'apres mes dernieres lectures elle est prevue pour premier semestre 2005 donc surement plutot vers Juin que Janvier ... j'en pouvais plus d'attendre ..et pis il faut se jetter a l'eau a un moment ou un autre .. LOL
de plus ca va j'ai pu recuperer 100¤ sur mes achats grace a la baisse des prix de chez Apple .. iBook et iSight ..
peu de commerce le font .. et ca je tiens a le souligner ...

Graig


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

En tout cas, je sais que quand je vais prendre mon iBook 12", étant donné que ce sera une machine d'appoint, je ne rajouterai que 512 Mo dessus.

 Par contre sur mon 17", qui est ma machine principal, je vais rajouter 1Go en plus des 512 Mo déja présent.


----------



## doojay (12 Janvier 2005)

RSD a dit:
			
		

> ... Et pourquoi pas 2*512...? (-de 200¤).
> ++


Tout simplement parceque tu es perdant, d'origine tu as une 256 mo donc une 1go en plus cela fait 1,256 giga et si tu met deux 512 cela te fait 1, 024 giga donc moins de ram et tu dois essayer de revendre ta 256 puisqu'elle ne te sert plus à rien (il n'y a que deux ports accessible pour la ram)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Tout simplement parceque tu es perdant, d'origine tu as une 256 mo donc une 1go en plus cela fait 1,256 giga et si tu met deux 512 cela te fait 1, 024 giga donc moins de ram et tu dois essayer de revendre ta 256 puisqu'elle ne te sert plus à rien (il n'y a que deux ports accessible pour la ram)


 
 Je conseil toujours de commander la machine avec une barrette de 512 comme ca, quand on veut faire une upgrade de ram, on peut prendre juste une 512Mo pour avoir 1Go de ram, ou encore prendre une 1Go pour avoir 1,5Go.
 Mais je sais que cela n'est pas possible sur les 12"


----------



## A2P (12 Janvier 2005)

bonjour,



			
				fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Je conseil toujours de commander la machine avec une barrette de 512 comme ca, quand on veut faire une upgrade de ram, on peut prendre juste une 512Mo pour avoir 1Go de ram, ou encore prendre une 1Go pour avoir 1,5Go.
> Mais je sais que cela n'est pas possible sur les 12"


 nop, pas possible que ce soit sur le iBook ou le powerBook 12", intégré on ne peut prendre que 256 + quelque chose.



			
				doojay a dit:
			
		

> Tout simplement parceque tu es perdant, d'origine tu as une 256 mo donc une 1go en plus cela fait 1,256 giga et si tu met deux 512 cela te fait 1, 024 giga donc moins de ram et tu dois essayer de revendre ta 256 puisqu'elle ne te sert plus à rien (il n'y a que deux ports accessible pour la ram)


 et apparemment, on ne peut pas remplacer les 2 barrettes : la première (celle à 256 par défaut sur les 12"), a un connecteur spécial. Je vous laisse regarder plus en détails ici.

 De mon côté, je suis également en train de regarder pour acheter un portable (certainement un 12") et je pense prendre 256 + 512. Je n'ai jamais essayé mais j'aimerais tester la retouche video, je ne sais pas si c'est suffisant...

  ++


----------



## RSD (12 Janvier 2005)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Tout simplement parceque tu es perdant


 
 Hum, a moins que je ne soit totalement idiot (fort probable ) le coût d'une barette de 1Go est d'environ 300¤ alors que 2 barettes de 512Mo te couteront 196¤, en plus si tu revends ta 256Mo cela te rabaisse encore le prix d'une tel config'.
 Après entre 1Ghz pour 175¤ et 1.256Ghz pour 300¤... Personnellement le choix est vite fait.

 Pas d'accord ?


----------



## RSD (12 Janvier 2005)

RSD a dit:
			
		

> Hum, a moins que je ne soit totalement idiot (fort probable ) le coût d'une barette de 1Go est d'environ 300¤ alors que 2 barettes de 512Mo te couteront 196¤, en plus si tu revends ta 256Mo cela te rabaisse encore le prix d'une tel config'.
> Après entre 1Ghz pour 175¤ et 1.256Ghz pour 300¤... Personnellement le choix est vite fait.
> 
> Pas d'accord ?


 
 Désolé, je viens aa l'instant de lire le poste précédent... :rose:


----------



## A2P (12 Janvier 2005)

et je viens de lire dans le topic "Comparatif PowerBook / IBook" :



			
				enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai longtemps hesite entre pwbook 12 et ibook 12
> 
> finalement, la meilleure carte video (la 9200 est une merde, je l'ai teste sur mon pc) et les 2 slots de ram m'ont pousse vers le pb 15
> 
> ...


 
 arf...

 ++


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

Je viens de relire le 2 eme message de notre ami, et il a un 12", donc d'office une barette de 256Mo comme tout le monde le sais, et un slot de libre.
 A savoir 512Mo ou  1Go a rajouter.

 Moi je dis que cela dépend de l'utilisation et des moyens.

 Maintenant, il faut savoir ce qu'on veut faire.

 Perso, je conseille 1Go quand on a les moyens financiers, car une machine avec bcp de ram, c'est tout de meme vachement agréable.


----------



## Tox (12 Janvier 2005)

J'utilise un 12" avec 768 Mo et franchement, il fonctionne bien. J'arrive à encoder sur iTunes tout en utilisant Office... Cela me suffit.

Si on reprend les différents messages, on voit qu'une barrette de 1 Go = environ 300 euros... Une barette de 512 Mo ne vaut que 100 euros. C'est à méditer, sachant que l'iBook vaut à peine 1'000 euros.

Alors pour reprendre un conseil judicieux que l'on m'a donné il y a au moins dix ans : "En informatique, il ne faut acheter que ce dont on a besoin dans l'immédiat." D'ici un an, l'iBook sera techniquement dépassé, qu'il ait 768 Mo ou 1,256 Go... et les barrettes ne vaudront pas la moitié de leur prix actuel.

Bref, il faut être sûr de ses besoins avant d'investir un tiers du prix de la machine dans une barrette de mémoire.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Alors pour reprendre un conseil judicieux que l'on m'a donné il y a au moins dix ans : "En informatique, il ne faut acheter que ce dont on a besoin dans l'immédiat." D'ici un an, l'iBook sera techniquement dépassé, qu'il ait 768 Mo ou 1,256 Go... et les barrettes ne vaudront pas la moitié de leur prix actuel.
> 
> Bref, il faut être sûr de ses besoins avant d'investir un tiers du prix de la machine dans une barrette de mémoire.


 
 Le conseil de notre ami est plus que bien venu.
 Il faut savoir de quoi on a besoin.
 Pour ma part, comme je fais beaucoup de machine virtuelle pour des projets, il me faut beaucoup de ram.
 Mais je commence a me dire qu'avec 1Go de ram, j'aurais assez.
 Enfin bon, je verrai bien.


----------



## goldensun (12 Janvier 2005)

512Mo SODIMM 200Broches PC2100 SP CL2.5 ça va ça comme RAM???


----------



## Tox (12 Janvier 2005)

Pour la ram, non seulement les specs sont importantes, mais aussi et surtout la qualité des chips et de la réalisation de la barrette. Il semblerait que sur Mac il faut éviter la no-name... Fait une recherche sur le forum... C'est un sujet souvent abordé.


----------



## goldensun (12 Janvier 2005)

ç'est une crucial le lien est là
http://informatique.kelkoo.fr/ctl/g...om=shopbot&merchantId=4030923&pkey=0&orw=true


----------



## Tox (12 Janvier 2005)

Crucial est excellent, puisqu'il s'agit de chips micron sur une barrette réalisée par la même marque.

Pour la référence, tu peux utiliser le site www.crucial.com


----------



## lexspidey (13 Janvier 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> J'utilise un 12" avec 768 Mo et franchement, il fonctionne bien. J'arrive à encoder sur iTunes tout en utilisant Office... Cela me suffit.
> 
> Si on reprend les différents messages, on voit qu'une barrette de 1 Go = environ 300 euros... Une barette de 512 Mo ne vaut que 100 euros. C'est à méditer, sachant que l'iBook vaut à peine 1'000 euros.
> 
> ...


 

 tres juste !
 c'est vrai quand voyant les chose comme ca, le prix de la 1GO par rapport au prix de la machine en elle meme est un peu élevé.

 c'est vrai que qui peu le plus peu le moins, mais bon si personne ne c'est jamais senti bloquer avec 768 mo je pense que je vai opter pour cette solution.

 et puis je ne desespère pas d'avoir un jour un bi-G5 avec tout plein de ram, mais bon cela est une autre histoire

 merci a tous pour votre aide et longue vie au Mac.


----------



## doojay (13 Janvier 2005)

A2P a dit:
			
		

> bonjour... et apparemment, on ne peut pas remplacer les 2 barrettes : la première (celle à 256 par défaut sur les 12"), a un connecteur spécial. Je vous laisse regarder plus en détails ici.
> 
> De mon côté, je suis également en train de regarder pour acheter un portable (certainement un 12") et je pense prendre 256 + 512. Je n'ai jamais essayé mais j'aimerais tester la retouche video, je ne sais pas si c'est suffisant...
> 
> ++


Autant pour moi j'ai dis une grosse betise    la ram de 256 est bien soudé merci d'avoir repris ma bêtise   et au fait, bienvenue!!!!    
Et pour répondre à RSD, bon courage pour arriver à revendre une 256, ce n'est pas impossible, loin de la mais c'est long


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

vu les prix des barettes, tout le monde est plus tourné vers l'achat d'une barrete de 512 Mo que 256.
 Donc faut penser a ca.


----------



## A2P (14 Janvier 2005)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Autant pour moi j'ai dis une grosse betise    la ram de 256 est bien soudé merci d'avoir repris ma bêtise   et au fait, bienvenue!!!!
> ...


 Je t'en prie, ça arrive à tout le monde  et puis moi qui commence tout juste à m'intéresser au monde mac, je pense que je ne serais pas la dernière à dire des bourdes alors ;-)
 Et merci pour ton accueil !

 Concernant la remarque sur le prix d'un 12" par rapport à une barrette d'1 Go, c'est vrai que je n'avais pas vu les choses sous cet angle mais maintenant, je pense que je prendrais effectivement 512Mo de RAM !

 ++


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

A2P a dit:
			
		

> Je t'en prie, ça arrive à tout le monde  et puis moi qui commence tout juste à m'intéresser au monde mac, je pense que je ne serais pas la dernière à dire des bourdes alors ;-)
> Et merci pour ton accueil !
> 
> Concernant la remarque sur le prix d'un 12" par rapport à une barrette d'1 Go, c'est vrai que je n'avais pas vu les choses sous cet angle mais maintenant, je pense que je prendrais effectivement 512Mo de RAM !
> ...


 
 Bienvenue sur MacGé, et dans le très prisé monde de la pomme.
 768Mo de ram sur un Ibook et meme un PB c'est largement suffisant quand on ne lance pas de la compression video, du VPC, et 30 autres appli.

 Moi avec 512Mo de ram, je ne suis géné que lorsque je fais du VPC (argh, du windows, mais seulement quand j'ai pas le choix)


----------

